# Think Tank > U.S. Constitution >  Common Law Judge Anna Von Reitz may have the anwers we've been looking for!

## Deborah K

We need to go back to common law!  Take 10 minutes out of your 'busy' life to listen to this.  We need to do what Iceland did!!




http://annavonreitz.com/




> If you really are serious about knowing how to restore the Republic and your freedom you need to put some effort into knowing how our freedoms are being robbed from us by fraud, deception, threat, duress, coercion, and intimidation every day of our lives and have been for over 100 years by the criminals who have hijacked our government, wealth, and heritage for their own gain and evil intentions. 
> 
>  Knowledge is power, and the ultimate civil power resides in every individual in America. By studying the following links in the order presented, you will know more about freedom and what the creator expected from us and endowed us with Through His Divine Son, and you will know your responsibility in that regard.
> 
>  The last Link is a link to this page, so to send this whole compendium to someone you should just send the last link to let them have the whole series.
> 
> Anna has two books. They are both very important to freedom. Here are the links.
> 
> "Disclosure 101" is a compliation of some of her earlier writings: Disclosure 101
> ...

----------


## Deborah K

I just ordered the book.

----------


## Deborah K

Check out some of these provocative titles on her reading list of pdf files!

INTRODUCTION: Notice To Congress  http://www.annavonreitz.com/noticetocongress.pdf 

 1. My Dear Archbishop George  http://www.annavonreitz.com/annavonreitz.pdf 

 2. The Nut is Cracked  http://www.annavonreitz.com/nutiscracked.pdf 

 3. For a Deeper Understanding  http://www.annavonreitz.com/deeperunderstanding.pdf 

 4. Open Letter to Karen Hudes  http://www.annavonreitz.com/lettertokarenhudes.pdf 

 5. Final Judgment and Civil Orders  http://www.annavonreitz.com/finaljud...ivilorders.pdf 

 6. Final Judgment with Addendums  http://www.annavonreitz.com/finaljud...haddendums.pdf 

 7. Civil Orders 6 10 2014  http://www.annavonreitz.com/civilorders6102014.pdf 

 8. Civil Orders 7 4 2014  http://www.annavonreitz.com/civilorders742014.pdf 

 9. Notice of Default  http://www.annavonreitz.com/noticeofdefault.pdf 

 10. Regarding "Political Action"  http://www.annavonreitz.com/politicalaction.pdf 

 11. The Cheapest, Most Efficient Prison of all, Your Mind  http://www.annavonreitz.com/mindprison.pdf 

 12. I am Your Anchorbaby  http://www.annavonreitz.com/anchorbaby.pdf 

 13. Defined: The Source of the Fraud! From the Beginning!  http://www.annavonreitz.com/defined.pdf 

 14. To the adults in the room  http://www.annavonreitz.com/adultsintheroom.pdf 

 15. An in depth explanation of the games that have been played on the American sovereigns  http://www.annavonreitz.com/sovereignsplayed.pdf 

 16. Open letter to Jack Lew Secretary of the Treasury  http://www.annavonreitz.com/lettertojacklew.pdf 

 17. Starting at first base  http://www.annavonreitz.com/firstbase.pdf 

 18. Second base What "They" have done "For" You  http://www.annavonreitz.com/secondbase.pdf 

 19. Third base The Guilty Parties  http://www.annavonreitz.com/thirdbase.pdf 

 20. General Civil Orders  http://www.annavonreitz.com/generalcivilorders.pdf 

 21. (W)rit of Assistance and Affidavit of Truth  http://www.annavonreitz.com/writofassistance.pdf 

 22. Signed - Sealed - Proof of Delivery  http://www.annavonreitz.com/signedsealeddelivered.pdf 

 23. Confirmation of Delivery by USPS  http://www.annavonreitz.com/confirmation.pdf 

 24. Final Judgment and Civil Orders with Final Addendums updated 10-14-14  http://www.annavonreitz.com/finaljud...ders101414.pdf 

 25. Live People seal documents with an autograph; Corporations use signatures  http://www.annavonreitz.com/autographs.pdf 

 26. The Real Criminals  http://www.annavonreitz.com/therealcriminals.pdf 

 27. US Corporation Fraud: Why the Courts are at Fault  http://www.annavonreitz.com/courtsatfault.pdf 

 28. US Corporation Fraud: What Can Be Done  http://www.annavonreitz.com/whatcanbedone.pdf 

 29. What is the Constitution?  http://www.annavonreitz.com/constitution.pdf 

 30. Your Offer to Contract is Rejected  http://www.annavonreitz.com/youroffertocontract.pdf 

 31. Did you give your Consent to any of this?  http://www.annavonreitz.com/classicdisinformation.pdf 

 32. Role of the Trustee - Members of Congress  http://annavonreitz.com/roleofthetrustee.pdf 

 33. Anna's Vetted Notice to the World  http://annavonreitz.com/vettednotice.pdf 

 34. Anna's Will to the American People  http://annavonreitz.com/annaswill.pdf 

 35. Anna's Letter to Angela Merkel  http://annavonreitz.com/lettertoangelamerkel.pdf 

 36. Words of Wisdom from Anna  http://annavonreitz.com/wordsofwisdom.pdf 

 37. Sovereignty vs 515 members of Congress  http://annavonreitz.com/sovereigntyvs515.pdf 

 38. Just So You Know  http://annavonreitz.com/justsoyouknow.pdf 

 39. How the US Corporation changes shells  http://annavonreitz.com/corporationchangesshells.pdf 

 40. Dissecting the Maze  http://annavonreitz.com/dissectingthemaze.pdf 

 41. Honor ... The Lack of..  http://annavonreitz.com/honor.pdf 

 42. The Constitution is a LAW for rulers and the people in war and peace.  http://annavonreitz.com/constitutionlawforrulers.pdf 

 43. The Rod Class Case  http://annavonreitz.com/rodclasscase.pdf 

 44. One more time…Judge Anna attempts to Straighten out the old man.  http://annavonreitz.com/onemoretime.pdf 

 45. A lot of information for individual people  http://annavonreitz.com/lotofinformation.pdf 

 46. The “Condo Association” Analogy – Re: the united States  http://annavonreitz.com/thecondoanalogy.pdf 

 47. Removing the Fangs  http://annavonreitz.com/removingthefangs.pdf 

 48. A statement of fact for the Bundy family in Nevada  http://annavonreitz.com/statementforbundy.pdf 

 49. Writ of Quo Warranto  http://annavonreitz.com/writofquowarranto.pdf
I can't verify yet that the above document was authored by Anna von Reitz but it sounds like it might be. 

 50. Dear John - Regarding the IRS  http://annavonreitz.com/dearjohn.pdf 

 51. Top 5 Banking Acts – UNITED STATES of AMERICA Inc Released from Bankruptcy July 1, 2013  http://annavonreitz.com/topfive.pdf 

 52. Kevin Annett vs. Russell Means, Leonard Peltier, and Me — Or What’s Real –   http://annavonreitz.com/kevinannett.pdf 

 53. Many politicians are just now beginning to wake up  http://annavonreitz.com/politicianswakingup.pdf 

 54. America is a corporation and the state owns your children  http://annavonreitz.com/thestateownsyourchildren.pdf 

 55. Look up Public Laws governing Citizen’s Arrest in your state; get ready to use them.   http://annavonreitz.com/citizensarrest.pdf 

 56. The federal fiat U.S. dollar VS. The New Treasury Dollar   http://annavonreitz.com/fiatvstreasury.pdf 

 57. An Update from Anna von Reitz   http://annavonreitz.com/anupdate.pdf 

 58. The specific details of how you were defrauded   http://annavonreitz.com/howyouweredefrauded.pdf 

 59. Declaration of Law by Anna Von Reitz   http://annavonreitz.com/declarationoflaw.pdf 

 60. They cannot say that they were not told the truth!   http://annavonreitz.com/nottoldthetruth.pdf 

 61. The Civil Judge Advocates Council   http://annavonreitz.com/civiljudgeadvocatescouncil.pdf 

 62. Relief Is NOT Remedy   http://annavonreitz.com/reliefisnotremedy.pdf 

 63. Before Things Get Out of Hand  http://annavonreitz.com/beforethingsgetoutofhand.pdf 

 64. In our quest for a “JUST” Society – Judge Anna von Reitz offers the following:  http://annavonreitz.com/justsociety.pdf 

 65. Public Order Document  http://public-order-with-cover-2.pdf 

 66. Public Order Timeline Document  http://annavonreitz.com/public-order-blank-1.pdf 

 67. Top 12 Steps to regain your Estate  http://annavonreitz.com/top12steps.pdf 

 68. Public Notice - Buyer Beware  http://annavonreitz.com/publicnoticebuyerbeware.pdf 

 69. Acting as a judge of a superior court  http://annavonreitz.com/lastmanstanding.pdf 

 70. Folks, think about what you are doing  http://annavonreitz.com/folksthinkab...ouaredoing.pdf 

 71. The Fourteenth Amendment Hoax  http://annavonreitz.com/14thamendmenthoax.pdf 

 72. Alaska State Superior Court Judge, Anna von Reitz  http://annavonreitz.com/judgeanna.pdf 

 73. Public Notice to Law Enforcement  http://annavonreitz.com/publicnoticelawenforcement.pdf 

 74. Wait a Moment - How can it be illegal for people to get married?  http://annavonreitz.com/waitamoment.pdf 

 75. It's In The Box  http://annavonreitz.com/its-in-the-box.pdf 

 76. Anna von Reitz shares an important document  http://annavonreitz.com/annavonreitzshares.pdf 

 77. Another Book coming from Anna von Reitz  http://annavonreitz.com/anotherbook.pdf 

 78. The "Pope" in America  http://annavonreitz.com/popeinamerica.pdf 

 79. The Correct Gun Control Argument  http://annavonreitz.com/correctguncontrol.pdf 

 80. The Diabolical Nature of What Has Been Done  http://annavonreitz.com/diabolical.pdf 

 81. For the [Stupid] Love of Money  http://annavonreitz.com/loveofmoney.pdf 

 82. Here You Go.... Hot Off the Presses from Judge Anna  http://annavonreitz.com/peaceofficerfraud.pdf 

 83. Birth Certificate Discussion - Part 1  http://annavonreitz.com/birthcertificatepart1.pdf 

 84. Birth Certificate Discussion - Part 2  http://annavonreitz.com/birthcertificatepart2.pdf 

 85.  The Importance of County Sheriffs  http://annavonreitz.com/importanceofcountysheriff.pdf 

 86.  Affidavit of Obligation and Commercial Lien against the American Bar Association  http://annavonreitz.com/announcement...erciallien.pdf 

 87. The actual document of the Affidavit of Obligation and Commercial Lien against the American Bar Association  http://annavonreitz.com/commerciallien.pdf 

 88. Dead Man Pays Multiple Mortgages 34 Years After His Death -- Notice to Sheriffs, Troopers, FBI, Militia  http://annavonreitz.com/deadman.pdf 

 89. New Post About Karen Hudes and "The Rule of Law"  http://annavonreitz.com/karenhudes2.pdf 

 90. Be aware, a huge war is going on"  http://annavonreitz.com/importantannouncement.pdf 

 91. So What Does It All Mean?"  http://annavonreitz.com/whatdoesitmean.pdf 

 92. A Reply to Karen Hudes"  http://annavonreitz.com/replytokarenhudes.pdf 

 93. Far Behind the Curve - For Marge"  http://annavonreitz.com/farbehindthecurve.pdf 

 94. Begin at the Beginning  http://annavonreitz.com/beginatthebeginning.pdf 

 95. An Open Letter to General Dunford and the Joint Chiefs of Staff  http://annavonreitz.com/openlettertojointchiefs.pdf 

 96. Judge Anna on the Second Amendment  http://annavonreitz.com/secondamendment.pdf 

 97. Open Letter to Sheriff Ward  http://annavonreitz.com/openlettertosheriffward.pdf 

 98. Dear Federal Agents  http://annavonreitz.com/dearfederalagents.pdf 

 99. Letter to Pope Francis 12 10 2015  http://annavonreitz.com/lettertofrancis.pdf 

 100. Updated Live Affidavit  http://annavonreitz.com/updatedliveaffidavit.pdf

----------


## Chester Copperpot

I think Im going to order the book too.. I happen to have an amazon gift card so why not... im friends with anna on facebook too... ive been reading some of her posts and listening to some of the things she has said. I used to always wonder why towns, cities, states, always seemed to incorporate... well if shes correct then thats the answer.

From the other people in a mutual fb group Ive learned how common law courts enforce their decisions and I have to say its a similar enlightened feeling along the same lines when you learn about states' rights.

----------


## donnay

Excellent info, Deb.  Thanks for posting--I am going to have to get the book as well.

----------


## CPUd

"Judge" Anna is just another crank from sovereign fantasy land while the real world take her house and order her to pay back taxes:



https://www.ustaxcourt.gov/InternetO...rdersID=108275





> IN THE SUPERIOR COURT FOR THE STATE OF ALASKA THIRD JUDICIAL DISTRICT AT ANCHORAGE ROSWELL PROPERTIES, LLC, LTD., Plaintiff, vs. JAMES C. BELCHER and ANNA M. RIEZINGER-VON REITZ, Defendants. Case No. 3AN-12-06858CI NOTICE OF JUDICIAL FORECLOSURE SALE [AS 09.35.010, ET. SEQ.] TO ALL THE WORLD, TAKE NOTICE: NOTICE IS HEREBY GIVEN that a Final Judgment was entered in the above captioned action on February 5, 2013, and was recorded in the Palmer Recording District on March 7, 2013, Recording Number 2013-004643-0. The Final Judgment was entered in the total judgment amount of $186,359.32, which accrues post-judgment interest at the rate of 3.875% per annum. No payments or credits have been made toward the Judgment amount and the Judgment amount of $186,359.32 plus accrued interest is due and owing. The Final Judgment attached to Real Property owned by James C. Belcher and Anna Riezinger-Von Reitz, husband and wife (Judgment Debtors). The legal description of the property encumbered by the Final Judgment lien and subject of the execution sale is as follows: Lot 12, Block 2, BIRCH PARK SUBDIVISION, according to the official plat thereof, filed under Plat Number 70-37, Records of the Palmer Recording District, Third Judicial District, State of Alaska. The property is commonly known as 2390 S. Southpark Road, Big Lake, Alaska, 99652, (the Real Property). NOTICE IS FURTHER GIVEN that I, Douglas Callison, a licensed process server for the State of Alaska, pursuant to the Final Judgment expressly decreeing that Plaintiff may elect to sell the Real Property pursuant to A.S. 09.45.180, will sell the property at public auction to the highest and best bidder for cash in lawful money of the United States of America, payable at the time of sale upon closing of the bids to satisfy the obligation on the 30th day of May, 2013, at the hour of 10:00 a.m., inside the front doors of the Nesbitt Memorial Court House, 825 W. 4th Avenue, Anchorage, Alaska. In this notice "cash in lawful money of the United States of America" means United States Post Office money orders, or cashier''s checks payable to Clerk of Court from a bank having a branch in the Anchorage Recording District, Third Judicial District, State of Alaska. The holder of the Final Judgment, Roswell Properties, LLC, Ltd., will have the right to make an offset bid without cash in an amount equal to the balance owed on the Final Judgment at the time of sale. The sale shall be as provided in such Final Judgment, to satisfy the judgment including costs, fees and interest, as provided therein. The sale is subject to redemption and the Judgment Debtor(s) may redeem the Real Property described above only within twelve months from entry of this order of confirmation pursuant to A.S. ? 09.35.250. If the Real Property described above is not timely redeemed by the Judgment Debtor(s), the purchaser of the Real Property at sale or purchaser assigns will be entitled to a conveyance of the Real Property pursuant to A.S. ? 09.35.260. DATED this 4th day of April, 2013 By:/s/Douglas Callison, Licensed Process Server North Country Process, Inc. Pub: 4/12 through 5/18/2013. Ad#10174069


http://www.legalnotice.org/details1.aspx?id=6779569

----------


## phill4paul

> "Judge" Anna is just another crank from sovereign fantasy land while the real world take her house and order her to pay back taxes:


  Can't disagree. Sovereign fantasy land won't have a holding until, well, it has a land. And AmeriKa doesn't believe in individual sovereignty. As a crank myself I'm looking forward to either a secession comes about or an EMP sets things right. Which pretty much means I am $#@!ed.

----------


## Deborah K

This is a fascinating read:



> Constitution = a business contract = an equity contract = a commercial contract by Judge Anna von Reitz
> Posted on October 14, 2014
> On Oct 13, 2014, at 10:31 PM, Anna von Reitz
> Got my She-Bear on after listening long enough to Mr. Wolfgram. He backed off and asked some decent things in decent words,
> so I replied. It is an explanation that might help with military personnel  something they might understand better.
> The word constitution applies to a whole range of contracts involving indebtedness-in this case, the debt the States incurred
> when they mutually contracted for services from the new federal company they created. Look up the word constitution in any
> legal dictionary. That would be a real good place for any constitutional scholar to start. There are constitutions all over the
> planet- they all revolve around indebtedness. Thats why it was called a Constitution Its a business contract- an equity
> ...

----------


## fisharmor

> "Judge" Anna is just another crank from sovereign fantasy land


The only thing keeping it from being reality is you, and the 6 billion other people who also dismiss the idea without putting any real thought into it.

----------


## Deborah K

> "Judge" Anna is just another crank from sovereign fantasy land while the real world take her house and order her to pay back taxes:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.ustaxcourt.gov/InternetO...rdersID=108275
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.legalnotice.org/details1.aspx?id=6779569


I don't think they've been able to touch her. She fought them and won.  She still resides and works as a Judge in Alaska.  How she fought them is in her book, and on her website.  She lays everything out in a sequence, like laying a foundation and then building on it, that helps the reader understand what has been happening and exactly _why_ the whole thing turned into the mess that it is now, and exactly _what_ to do to fix it.

----------


## CPUd

She's not a real judge, at least not in the sense that these people are:
http://www.courts.alaska.gov/ak-judges.htm

Those judges can issue an order to take someone's house if they stop paying back the money they borrowed to buy it (yes, I know what sovereigns think about debt).  Of course they can't do anything else to her, she has no assets.  Her income comes from people who send her money or buy her husband's paintings, probably not enough to add any new tax liability.

----------


## Deborah K

> She's not a real judge, at least not in the sense that these people are:
> http://www.courts.alaska.gov/ak-judges.htm
> 
> Those judges can issue an order to take someone's house if they stop paying back the money they borrowed to buy it (yes, I know what sovereigns think about debt).  Of course they can't do anything else to her, she has no assets.  Her income comes from people who send her money or buy her husband's paintings, probably not enough to add any new tax liability.


They are the ones who aren't the _real_ judges.  Read what she says about it.

----------


## Sonny Tufts

She is a total fruitcake with less intelligence than a bowl of tapioca pudding.  I started reading her screed about the IRS, which confirmed my suspicions-- according to her, the Internal Revenue Service is run by the Federal Reserve, while the "IRS" is run by the International Monetary Fund.  The rest of her article is a collection of paranoid delusions, including the claim that the Pope was somehow involved in the settlement of the bankruptcy of the United States and that there are sinister "estate trusts"  in Puerto Rico set up by the federal government.  Anyone who buys into such nonsense should seek psychiatric help at once.

----------


## presence

cognitive dissonance is such a bitch

----------


## Sonny Tufts

> We need to go back to common law!


Be careful what you wish for.  At common law a married woman had no property rights, as her husband controlled all of the property.  She couldn't vote or enter into contracts.  An accused had no right to testify in his or her own behalf in a criminal trial, and the ability to leave one's property by will was severely restricted.  The surviving family of a decedent who was killed by the tortious action of a third party couldn't sue the tortfeasor for damages.  Similarly, if someone committed a tort and later died, his estate couldn't be sued for damages, even though it was liable for contract claims.

"It is revolting to have no better reason for a rule of law than that so it was laid down in the time of Henry IV. It is still more revolting if the grounds upon which it was laid down have vanished long since, and the rule simply persists from blind imitation of the past."  Oliver Wendell Holmes, The Path of the Law (1897)

----------


## Deborah K

> She is a total fruitcake with less intelligence than a bowl of tapioca pudding.  I started reading her screed about the IRS, which confirmed my suspicions-- according to her, the Internal Revenue Service is run by the Federal Reserve, while the "IRS" is run by the International Monetary Fund.  The rest of her article is a collection of paranoid delusions, including the claim that the Pope was somehow involved in the settlement of the bankruptcy of the United States and that there are sinister "estate trusts"  in Puerto Rico set up by the federal government.  Anyone who buys into such nonsense should seek psychiatric help at once.


What a lovely compliment.  Thank you so much.    I remember back when people called me a tin foil hat wearer because I tried to warn them about global governance.  I'm withholding judgment of her until I read her book and exercise my own due diligence.

----------


## Deborah K

> Be careful what you wish for.  At common law a married woman had no property rights, as her husband controlled all of the property.  She couldn't vote or enter into contracts.  An accused had no right to testify in his or her own behalf in a criminal trial, and the ability to leave one's property by will was severely restricted.  The surviving family of a decedent who was killed by the tortious action of a third party couldn't sue the tortfeasor for damages.  Similarly, if someone committed a tort and later died, his estate couldn't be sued for damages, even though it was liable for contract claims.
> 
> "It is revolting to have no better reason for a rule of law than that so it was laid down in the time of Henry IV. It is still more revolting if the grounds upon which it was laid down have vanished long since, and the rule simply persists from blind imitation of the past."  Oliver Wendell Holmes, The Path of the Law (1897)


Didn't the magna carta address the above?

----------


## Sonny Tufts

> Didn't the magna carta address the above?


No.  In fact, one of the provisions of the Magna Carta stated, "No one shall be arrested or imprisoned on the appeal of a woman for the death of any person except her husband."  

See http://www.bl.uk/magna-carta/article....phVf5W04.dpuf

----------


## Sonny Tufts

> "Judge" Anna is just another crank from sovereign fantasy land while the real world take her house and order her to pay back taxes:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.ustaxcourt.gov/InternetO...rdersID=108275


It should be noted that the Tax Court imposed a $15,000 penalty on her for making frivolous arguments in bad faith after multiple warnings (she got off light -- it could have been up to $25,000).  Characterized by the court as "pseudo legal babble indicative of a tax protestor agenda" and "incoherent tax protester statements", her verbal diarrhea included such gems as, "Any presumption of a res judicata "established interest of the United States government in our private property, including our labor and any accrual thereof, has been overturned in international venue for breach of trust and fraud by the British high court chancellery division and remedy has been implemented by the trustee for the United States operating on the land, the postmaster general of North America."

----------


## Deborah K

> No.  In fact, one of the provisions of the Magna Carta stated, "No one shall be arrested or imprisoned on the appeal of a woman for the death of any person except her husband."  
> 
> See http://www.bl.uk/magna-carta/article....phVf5W04.dpuf


You are aware that we are currently a common law nation, right?  We need to get back to it, instead of allowing "officials" to rule us under  "the color of law" which is what is destroying us.   I like what Iceland did to their banksters, and they did it using common law.

Look, you're entitled to your opinion, and you've made your opinion known.  But don't spam my thread anymore.  You remind of people who used to trash Dr. Paul to me, when I was first learning about him - calling him a racist, and a kook who could never get any of his bills voted on, and a hypocrite for voting no all the time, and yet taking money for his district through earmarks.  Yada, yada, yada, never knowing the full truth about him, they vilified and marginalized him, like what you're doing on this thread to Anna.  Move on, your point has been made.

----------


## Deborah K

I ordered her book, and when I'm finished reading it, I'll have a better understanding of her claims.  I'll vet her in the same ways I do everyone else I vouch for.  And then I'll put the conclusions I've come to, in this thread.  Anyone else who reads her book, may do the same.  But there's no need to go on and on trashing her if you don't like her, or what she has to say.

----------


## phill4paul

> It should be noted that the Tax Court imposed a $15,000 penalty on her for making frivolous arguments in bad faith after multiple warnings (she got off light -- it could have been up to $25,000).  Characterized by the court as "pseudo legal babble indicative of a tax protestor agenda" and "incoherent tax protester statements", her verbal diarrhea included such gems as, "Any presumption of a res judicata "established interest of the United States government in our private property, including our labor and any accrual thereof, has been overturned in international venue for breach of trust and fraud by the British high court chancellery division and remedy has been implemented by the trustee for the United States operating on the land, the postmaster general of North America."


   Lol. Like I give a $#@! what a "Tax Court" has to say about anyone. I personally don't think that a thief has much cred when it excoriates it's victim for protesting.

----------


## NO_GMOs

> You are aware that we are currently a common law nation, right?  We need to get back to it, instead of allowing "officials" to rule us under  "the color of law" which is what is destroying us.   I like what Iceland did to their banksters, and they did it using common law.


All you have to do is get them criminals running or government into a court of record, sue their pants off along with shirt, house, and anything else they may have.

here's how to do it:

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...rt-fires-judge

----------


## NO_GMOs

> Be careful what you wish for.  At common law a married woman had no property rights, as her husband controlled all of the property.


Sue in a court of record and suspend all laws rules whatever, decree yourself as sovereign, please note the legal definition below the tribunal is not in the magistrate (judge) but in the plaintiff and jury. your orders are absolute and can not be overturned by US Supreme court, it is the highest court in the land. For more info read what i am doing right now. http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...rt-fires-judge

 *A COURT OF RECORD*. "_A judicial tribunal  having attributes and exercising functions independently of the person of the magistrate designated generally to hold it ... proceeding according to the course of common law_". [Jones v. Jones, 188 Mo.App. 220, 175 S.W. 227, 229; Ex parte Gladhill, 8 Metc. Mass., 171, per Shaw, C.J. See, also, Ledwith v. Rosalsky, 244 N.Y. 406, 155 N.E. 688, 689][Black's Law Dictionary, 4th Ed., 425, 426]

----------


## donnay

> I ordered her book, and when I'm finished reading it, I'll have a better understanding of her claims.  I'll vet her in the same ways I do everyone else I vouch for.  And then I'll put the conclusions I've come to, in this thread.  Anyone else who reads her book, may do the same.  But there's no need to go on and on trashing her if you don't like her, or what she has to say.


I will read it too and then comment.  The book has nice big print.

----------


## Deborah K

Listen to this woman.  She explains what's in Anna's book.  She gets emotional but just bear with her.




The videographer sucks too.  Sorry but just listen.  It's verifiable.

----------


## orafi

> "Judge" Anna is just another crank from sovereign fantasy land while the real world take her house and order her to pay back taxes:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.ustaxcourt.gov/InternetO...rdersID=108275
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.legalnotice.org/details1.aspx?id=6779569



Her first mistake was trying to move Court as a Petitioner and not THE Prosecutor or [wo]man aggrieved. To petition is to BEG. To BEG anything from another [wo]man or even worse, a FICTION, is to diminish your capacity as a man or woman, whereby mankind is made in the image of g0d. Yes to go as a petitioner is to beg in front of a FALSE GOD such as government or the Man/Woman/Crossdresser(?) in the Silly Black Gown removes your standing as [wo]man, the Creator of government (which was created to SERVE mankind). Do you really need to beg from your Servants?


Then you go on and read her case and it is littered with legalese and adjectives that only diminish the capacity of these oh so important nouns! You don't use that society's terms of art. There is nothing "common" law about that esoteric foreign code language. Don't ever acknowledge that their society has any jurisdiction over you! Using THEIR terms of art is doing just that! Go there as an idiot "i really don't have a clue as to what you mean. i only speak English, i do not speak your language at all."

Her core problem is that she wrecked her standing as a woman in a Court of Record with that Sovereign Guru balogne and failed to act or stand as a woman.

----------


## NO_GMOs

> Listen to this woman.  She explains what's in Anna's book.  She gets emotional but just bear with her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The videographer sucks too.  Sorry but just listen.  It's verifiable.


Who was Edward M House? he designed the system of today, here's what Eddy had to say about the American people:

Very soon, every American will be required to register their biological  property [that's you and your children] in a national system designed to  keep track of the people and that will operate under the ancient system  of pledging. By such methodology, we can compel people to submit to our  agenda, which will affect our security as a charge back for our fiat  paper currency. Every American will be forced to register or suffer NOT  being able to work and earn a living. They will be our chattels  [property] and we will hold the security interest over them forever, by  operation of the law-merchant under the scheme of secured transactions.

Read more:http://www.truthcontrol.com/quote/7106

or buy the book Roots of a poisonous tree.

----------


## mrsat_98

https://www.dropbox.com/s/b7ez0q08sw...ause..pdf?dl=0

An American Affidavit of Probable Cause.

----------

